# HELP: AROWANA DYING



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

I just found my tank really murky and discovered one of my large clown loaches dead..... I immediately went to do a 75% water change because I could tell the Arowana wasn't acting right...

We are changing the water right now and the Arowana is now upside down.... he is struggling to stay right-side up

Anyone have any ideas what is wrong ? It seems he is going to die









What should i do ???

The fish is in a 365 gallon tank.... he is in my sig


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Hope for the best. That's really all you can do after the water change. I'm sure that that large clown loach had been dead for quite some time to cloud up a 365 gallon tank and pollute it so much that it's deathly affecting your arowana. I hope he makes it, your arowana is a beaut.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i agree, hope for the best man... i'll even keep my fingers crossed for ya, but if he's floatin upside down, all you can do is hope


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

try to right him if at all poss keep him moving till you get the water filled again then add massive amount of bubbles via a air stone of some sort and try to keep him over it getting all the bubbles

sounds weird but the same thing happened to me not with a aro but a piranha he was swimming upside down and just f--ked up and it worked for me good luck


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

damnnnnnnn he died this morning















...... measured to be 22 inches

i have taken it to a taxidermy..... apparently the fish will be worth $40,000 after it is complete but i think this is b.s
it is a 22 inch red tail golden asian arowana

r.i.p


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

40k... Well I hope for you that it is worth that much.


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

charles_316 said:


> damnnnnnnn he died this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about your lose there. Now about the 40K, I dont think RTG's are going to be worth anywhere near 40k preserved or alive. RTG's are just a bit more rare than greens. I wish I could keep a beauty like yours. Sorry once again.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry for your loss.







That sounds like it was an amazing specimen.

Bad things happen to good fish.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Man, you had one awesome fish and yes I would be worth $40,000 but alive and fully grown!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry man.

How much to have him done at the Taxidermist?

How do they determine the value of 40k?

That doesnt make much sense....


----------

